# Romberg Test / Bullet Placement



## Brenda Tietz (Aug 29, 2007)

Can anyone give me information about where they place the statement "Romberg Test" (performed, negative etc...) in relation to the examination bullets for 1997 guidelines for the general medical exam? 

We are having trouble with weather it should be under M/S for "gait and station" or Neuro.  If under Neuro than which bullet ( sensation is the current ? ) 

Any information is helpful,  thank you.


----------



## jbagsic (Oct 12, 2007)

we currently bullet it under examination of sensation.


----------

